# How rare is Infiniti M30 convertible...?



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw a white one yesterday cruising in Northern part of Toronto. Up until now I thought G37 was Infiniti's first convertible. I would have taken notice of the car if I had seen one before, but past 4 years I haven't seen one until yesterday (unless those M30 convertibles have eluded me deliberately....). I pay close attention to cars around me and check 'em out. Looked like a nice car. Top was sitting behind the back seat though instead of being stowed away inside the trunk. And The car was small... The driver and the passenger looked like giants! For me, it was a pleasant encounter since I discovered a new car that I never knew had existed.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I've seen a bunch of them...didn't like them at all. The new G convertible is fantastic though!


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

I did some research on wikipedia and here is what I found out:



> The M30 was only sold in the United States.





> it is not known exactly how many models were produced, but it has been said that just over 12,000 were made, half coupes, half convertibles


I guess the one I saw was imported from the states, or the person who used to live in the states moved to Toronto with the car.


----------

